
Make your WordPress blog load incredibly fast - LearnFrench
https://www.quickerwp.com/make-wordpress-blog-fly-speedy-plugins/
======
nathanaldensr
I just put CloudFlare in front of my soon-to-be-live consulting WordPress
instance. Should I still use these methods or is CloudFlare [mostly] enough?

~~~
mercer
I think your approach is the easier _and_ more sensible one.

I've had tons of issues with various caching plugins causing trouble. I also
think a responsible Wordpress developer should _not_ add _any_ plugins without
careful consideration, as each of them could be a security problem.

(personally I generally stick to Advanced Custom Fields and at most a handful
of other plugins. In many cases the former + manually adding a library and a
bit of code to a theme is sufficient)

